# the port of antwerp in pictures



## dockwork.be

for all ship lovers and shipping enthousiasts I give u a warm welcome on my own website www.dockwork.be to give you a small insight into the port of antwerp !
hope u enjoy your stay
www.dockwork.be
 
docker (lasher) in the port of antwerp


----------



## sparkie2182

any pics of "danies bar" ??


----------



## John Cassels

Which "Natie" do you work for , dockwork ?.


----------



## dockwork.be

I work for International Car Operators shortly ICO a subsidiary of NYK lines,mostly work on roro ships,we do the lashing and securing of high and heavy cargoes and cars,formerly worked for Hessenatie (now PSA)
www.dockwork.be


----------



## dockwork.be

no pics of danies bar but been there and seen it all


----------



## stan mayes

Are you referring to Danny's Bar in Schipperstraat?
If yes,it has been there many years - I remember it in 1945 - 1950 & 1953..
And what about Rotterdam Bar - Tilbury Bar and Scaldis ?
Stan


----------



## John Cassels

dockwork.be said:


> I work for International Car Operators shortly ICO a subsidiary of NYK lines,mostly work on roro ships,we do the lashing and securing of high and heavy cargoes and cars,formerly worked for Hessenatie (now PSA)
> www.dockwork.be



Also worked together with Hessenatie when I was Port Capt. with Cast.
Which Hessenatie quay number were you at. Maybe we had some mutual
aquaintances.


----------



## dockwork.be

John Cassels said:


> Also worked together with Hessenatie when I was Port Capt. with Cast.
> Which Hessenatie quay number were you at. Maybe we had some mutual
> aquaintances.


John,
late answer but better too late then never.
I worked on quay nrs.420,730 (now MSC Home terminal) and 869 (ACL line),but also on 913 and the new 1742 (Deurganckterminal).
So I know a lot of people


----------



## Ian

Thanks dockwork.be .... enjoyed your site. Spent many happy hours in Antwerp in the early to mid '60's. One of my favourite ports. Used to promise my wife I would take her on a tour of Antwerp/Antwerpen/Anvers one day, I think I'll have to try and make good that promise.


----------



## Ian

stan mayes said:


> Are you referring to Danny's Bar in Schipperstraat?
> And what about Rotterdam Bar - Tilbury Bar and Scaldis ?
> Stan


And, in the early sixties, also in Schipperstraat, the Texas Bar. Amsterdam is where I got my love of Stella Artois but mainly Maes Pils. Belgium is a wonderful place for beers.(Thumb) Love 'em all.

Oddly enough, just mentioned to Mrs BA204259 about having a visit there. She thinks it is good idea as apparently Antwerp is "the fashion capital of Belgium". Bet none of you knew that....(Jester)


----------



## Malgray2

Danny's Bar was in Leguit and next door was the Zanzibar. 
Danny's Bar shut up shop in the mid-nineties. 
The Texas in Shippersstraat still exists. Nowadays it's a rough place. 
The Rotterdam, where they played bazouki music live, was a lovely place to go, but it disappeared in the seventies. 
The area between Koolkaai and the Town Hall, which was traditionally scattered with small bars and friendly girls (and boys) was redeveloped in the late 70s and all the fun was swept away. 
The city has cleaned up Saint-Paulusplaats (where the police station was) and closed down all the prostitution in the first part of the Schippersstraat. Prostitution is now confined to the last part of the Schippersstraat and the Verviersrui. 
The blend of little eateries, shops and family cafés combined with girls making a little extra money that made the place so attractive to a sailor on a night out has alas gone. What is left is savagely commercial sex and the attendant gangsters.


----------



## TIM HUDSON

Loading general cargo at the river berth (1960s) with the promanade above ( especially on a Sunday with sightseers) after a night out and chips with mayo on the way back to ship(very late/early)....brilliant port. Changed a bit around Cathedral area at last visit in '90s. Is the Red Hat wonderful eating place still there ??


----------



## Malgray2

Hi Tim

The Rooden Hoed aka Red Hat still exists. 
A few years ago my wife wanted to take a group of 60 odd (maritime) pilots there. We went together to book and make arrangements. 
Two days before the EMPA conference begun she was checking to make sure that there were no hitches and discovered that the management had done a moonlight flit! 
Fortunately a friend who runs a restaurant managed to fill the gap. 
So yes the Red Hat still exists, but I haven't eaten there since the 60s. 
There's a cruise terminal now at the southern end of the promenade, but no cargo working there for years. 
Mexiconatie has a terminal about a mile upriver, fairly small ships. Containers are handled with a Gottlieb and there's some ro/ro. 
Otherwise seafarers nowadays have a long walk or bus trip to get into town. If you're lucky you might get a lift on one of the mission buses. It's even worse if you end up on the left bank. You might be looking at a three quarter hour drive into town or even longer. Depends on the traffic. 
These days you might be better off in a place like Rostok.


----------



## Varley

Malgray2 said:


> Danny's Bar was in Leguit


Now you tell us!

A long time super (KMG will identify him to the Diamond D) was showing the lad (at 40!) the lights of Antwerp - late 80's early 90's. Having told him that I had heard of but never been to Danny's we spent some hours trawling the docks "I am sure it is down here" etc. etc.

Criss crossing the docks and gates it was sometime before he realised that railway lines on most of them we were using in the car were still in use!


----------



## Malgray2

There's many an unguarded level crossing in the port. Don't ignore the red light!


----------

